# Processing Silver Chloride with artifact



## SilverNitrate (Jul 4, 2008)

Rarely will you have clean AgCl. And if you dissolve karat jewelry in AR you will have plenty of undissolved stuff, mainly AgCl. Then again theres a good chance there is gold in it as well along with diamonds, hair, and other debris.
First you'll need H2SO4 (sulfuric acid), piece of aluminum, glass pot with lid, non-metal spoon.
Take concentrated H2S04 (10ml) and mix with water (300ml) then pour into the pot with your AgCl (100g). place in piece of aluminum (20g).
After about 2hours to (over night) make sure the precipitate has changed from a dark gray to a dense light gray color, if so filter away the liquid and remove the aluminum. Rinse the silver with plenty of water. 
Now take your silver (70g) then place into the pot with water (150ml) and add in concentrated HNO3 (60ml). After about half hour, the HNO3 would dissolve away the silver _and copper _leaving behind the artifacts i.e. _diamonds and possibly fluffs of gold and PGMs_ which would be seperated in filter. Treat your silver solution as you would AgNO3 by cementing or what ever method.
Other metals will work: Zn, Fe, however Al can drop out to over 11 times its weight in silver. The (numbers) are as a guide.


----------

